# Get together



## FloridaNewb (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello My family and I are new to area and salt water fishing especially shark fishing but are interested in coming to one of your shark fishin events ( we like beer and food and can bring both). I have been trolling the forums for quite a while and would love to meet some of you. Just need to know if these events are kid friendly..if not that's cool but I just need to know. I have no salt water tackle but we would love to come and drink beer with y'all and watch. Ty, Steve


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the area and to the PFF family..Great group of folks here and all the PFF get togethers are kid friendly that I have attended...Late night camp fires at Ft Mcree can be a lil hard on the youngun's ears but other than that all else is kid friendly.

A great way to meetPFF members sooner than later would be to participate in the Ft Mcree clean up this Saturday...If you cannot make it this Sat,Konz is the man who organizes sharking events and is a great guy all that has met himlove as he belongs to the "Chunky Love Team"..

Jimmy


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've been posting here for awhile and I keep missing the dang events. . I will undoubtedly attend the beach clean-up though. hope to see you there.



BTW. anyone know how early I can get onto Pickens? I don't have a pass so whenever they open up the booth.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

They open at 7:00. The annual pass is 25.00 with a additional 30.00 if you want the night owl pass!! If you have a 8.00 week pass you can up grade it for the annual pass for 17.00 if you get back out there before it expires!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Come to the benefit fish fry down at Sams Sunday. I imagine there will be several members there. I encourage as many as possible to attend. Having been in Jakes position myself, his family needs all the help it can muster. Tell yo' friends too......

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic380738-2-1.aspx


----------



## FloridaNewb (Jun 18, 2009)

Won't be able to make eitherthe clean-up or the Benefit as I work both days.. but hopefully something will worh out soon.


----------

